# Warped Pickguard - Fix or Replacement



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

My EJ Strat has a warped pickguard (came like this).

Is there a recommended fix or do I have to replace it?

The gap is about 1.5mm (1/16”) and it does not change when adjacent screws are removed. Looks like birth defect to me.


----------



## Cyrusthevirus (8 mo ago)

Ya that would bother me on a new guitar. Possibly take all apart apply heat (hairdryer) to the affected area then put between to heavey flat surfaces and hope it stays flat. If that doesn't work then I would be buying new pickgaurd. Hopefully some better ways of dealing with that comes along. I'm curious.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This old thread might be of interest...








Fixing Warped Pickguards


Has anyone had any success in flattening out a warped pickguard? If so, what method did you use? This would be for an old floating type pickguard typically found on an archtop that is in perfect condition with the exception of the curvature. Thanks in advance




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Trimshaw (Oct 7, 2021)

Hair dryer should work depending on how much heat it can throw. Heat gun is a second option but have to be careful since they get quit hot.

If those don't work I have had luck fixing a warped Peavey T60 pickguard by putting it in the oven on a baking sheet at the lowest temp for a few mins then put it on a flat surface with a flat board on top with weights. Obviously you want to VERY CAREFUL with this method.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

i'd place it on a flat surface and pile a shit ton of weight on it for a few days before applying heat.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

This is normal for an 8 screw pick guard and why Leo added 3 more holes when 3 ply came out.


----------



## GuitarTalk (Dec 25, 2018)

U have to flip it upside down and carve the body out to make it flush 🗿🗿🗿


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Built-in pick holder


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

GuitarTalk said:


> U have to flip it upside down and carve the body out to make it flush 🗿🗿🗿


Cut the guitar in half with a band saw and get a new one.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I had to "fix" a problem like that. It was a wire that was stuck under the pickguard.
If this is not your case, I would remove the pickguard and put it on 2 blocks and put a weight on it for a day or two.

I would not use heat as I have had bad experiences.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

My single ply guard on my 84 MIJ E Series Strat has the same issue in the exact same spot, as did my buddies. I think this is inherent to these single ply guards, you could try replacements or look at other guitars, but I think it comes down to not enough screws in the right places, or slight misalignment when they were put on.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Or the screws holes are not exactly at the right place.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Latole said:


> Or the screws holes are not exactly at the right place.


I’m willing to bet Eric Johnson thinks the placement of the screw holes affects the tone, so these should be optimal!


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

How about a tiny piece of 2-way tape?


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

Consider it a feature. For a brief period I had an EJ strat, it had the exact same warp. Must be something with the plastic's composition (formulated per EJ's instructions, I'm sure (only half joking)), or similar (shrinkage/expansion due to thermal changes, etc.).

It bothered me for a while, than it stopped. If it's good for EJ, it certainly is for me...


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Latole said:


> Or the screws holes are not exactly at the right place.


They are ok. When I took two screws off and pressed on the pickguard the screw holes were still perfectly aligned.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for all interesting ideas. I will work with applying weight and maybe a bit of heat and report the results in a couple of weeks.
Replacing the pickguard will be my last resort. It would have to be ordered from Fender - pickup screw holes are countersunk and I would not try to mod a standard pickguard. I wanted an EJ Strat and I would like it to remain true to the original concept.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

YaReMi said:


> Thanks for all interesting ideas. I will work with applying weight and maybe a bit of heat and report the results in a couple of weeks.
> Replacing the pickguard will be my last resort. It would have to be ordered from Fender - pickup screw holes are countersunk and I would not try to mod a standard pickguard. I wanted an EJ Strat and I would like it to remain true to the original concept.


Applying heat could ruin the surface gloss.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

YaReMi said:


> They are ok. When I took two screws off and pressed on the pickguard the screw holes were still perfectly aligned.



If you are sure that screws are in in the center on the "V" hole in the pickguard.........
Not being perfectly centered will cause the screws to push on the side of the "V" hole and deform the pickguard


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

FWIW, I currently have a 3 ply 11 hole guard on mine but elected not to put additional holes in the body (so as to not affect tone, of course). I only used 7 screws because only that many holes in the guard lined up to mating holes in the body. End result...no warping, even after several years of being installed like this. 3 ply is obviously stiffer than the 1 ply guards.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Affected tone can mean for me better or worse. 
As far as screws affecting the tone, I have a hard time believing that it can be heard.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

StratCat said:


> FWIW, I currently have a 3 ply 11 hole guard on mine but elected not to put additional holes in the body (so as to not affect tone, of course). I only used 7 screws because only that many holes in the guard lined up to mating holes in the body. End result...no warping, even after several years of being installed like this. 3 ply is obviously stiffer than the 1 ply guards.
> View attachment 429781



This hole is easily made, a guitar body it is only a simple piece of wood .


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@Latole i think the sarcasm got lost in the translation! It’s an Eric Johnson model made to his specifications, EJ is a bit of an odd duck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I’d leave it.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

MarkM said:


> @Latole i think the sarcasm got lost in the translation! It’s an Eric Johnson model made to his specifications, EJ is a bit of an odd duck.



You are right , I did not understand the sarcasm


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll leave it as it is. But if it bothers you, then just replace it. Keep the old one in case you sell it and the buyer wants everything original.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Strat Pickguard - StewMac


Traditional 3-single coil Strat pickguards in a variety of colors and laminates.




www.stewmac.com





Relic white single ply $32

Ironing shrinks it, oven shrinks it, blow drying works for 11 minutes. You will have no pickguard by the time you are done trying to fix it. No amount of weight will change the composition of the plastic. Nothing works lol. Just replace and forget about your $30 dollars.

Then in 3 months when you realize that it’s probably the asshole who routed the screw holes and that it’s going to happen to all guards, you will be face with “do I actually fill and re-drill a hole and devalue the guitar? Or do I live with this mistake some guy at fender made years ago?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Might be a good idea to practise on some old pickguards first.


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

One of my Strats had a pickguard like the OP's. I took it off, laid it on a flat piece of wood, put a piece of glass on top and left it outside for a while in summer. The pickguard came out totally flat (and has stayed that way) but the sun did discolor the pickguard. It was white pearloid, now it's aged pearloid. I like it.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

superfly said:


> Consider it a feature. For a brief period I had an EJ strat, it had the exact same warp. Must be something with the plastic's composition (formulated per EJ's instructions, I'm sure (only half joking)), or similar (shrinkage/expansion due to thermal changes, etc.).
> 
> It bothered me for a while, than it stopped. If it's good for EJ, it certainly is for me...


I think it’s that a single ply is not as rigid as the 3 ply and it just doesn’t seem to want to sit flat. It bugged me at first too, but sometime around 1987 I let it slide


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Parabola said:


> I think it’s that a single ply is not as rigid as the 3 ply and it just doesn’t seem to want to sit flat. It bugged me at first too, but sometime around 1987 I let it slide


Same here. I always hated those cheesy single plys, but I still have a couple which I can live with. 🏄‍♂️ Why would they use that on an EJ, I don’t know.

At least they went to 3ply on the EJ rosewood models.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

IMO, the pickguard is the most expendable (and usually cheapest/flimsiest) part of the guitar. I replace most of mine (or in the case of 6 of my guitars, don't have any). Since pickguards are so easy to store, I'd replace & keep the original just in case.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

After all these good comments I concluded that the pickguard cannot be fixed without using heat and I don't want to do that.

I don't want to leave it as it is because pickups are moving when I touch the pickguard .. no good.

Double sided sticky tape (thanks @FlyingFred !) will be first. I have to contact EJ for his recommendation of course  .
If the tape doesn't hold, a new pickguard, maybe 3-ply, will be my final solution.
So it goes.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Just get a 3 ply, replace and keep the old in case you sell. I would be reluctant to put double sided tape on for fear of damaging the finish when/if I remove it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

YaReMi said:


> After all these good comments I concluded that the pickguard cannot be fixed without using heat and I don't want to do that.
> 
> I don't want to leave it as it is because pickups are moving when I touch the pickguard .. no good.
> 
> ...


2 sided tape might eat the finish or pull the finish off over time. It probably doesn't matter as it will be under the pickguard, but it is something to consider.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The most comprehensive solution is a new pickguard.

Plan B might be simply to drill and countersink another hole to hold it down.


----------

